# New field blind..?



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking at getting a new field blind but want something that will hold up. Thinking a Ground Force sounds durable enough from what I've been told. The only other one I was looking at was the new FA brand where the dog can actually sit up.

Thoughts?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Think low profile.. The FA blind is just another tall blob to try an hide in the field. I would go with the GF.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I used to have the older style FA, absolute junk. And I am a big fan of FA blinds, that's all I use. But I got the Ground Force for the dog and love the thing. Way more durable. Not 1 problem or complaint with it.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Why not just have him lay next to your blind and throw a camo cover over him? That's all I do.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Or give one of these a try. Cheap and doesn't really break the bank if it doesn't work out for ya.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=40871


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

gonehuntin' said:


> Why not just have him lay next to your blind and throw a camo cover over him? That's all I do.


Have done that in the past when I hunt with buddies or myself. However, when we have clients, I like to position the dog behind the blinds upwind from the kill zone so they have a better view for fallen birds. Have used the FA finisher and it was junk....next blind needs to hold up and take abuse better.


----------

